# Gives a New Meaning to Self Loading hehe



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

How you enjoy ladies and gents:


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Bossman would go broke if that is how he loaded.

Title should be how to load like an arrogant employee who just don't give a [email protected]#$!


----------

